# Turning Bleach And Vinegar Into A No-rinse Sanitiser



## wqijno (6/11/11)

I read somewhere that you can use bleach and vinegar together in small enough amounts that you don't need to rinse. However it didn't say in what amounts. Has anyone tried this or know what the correct dilution level would be. I normally use Brewshield from my LHBS but it's expensive and goes quickly. I'd prefer to use stuff I can easily buy from the supermarket but not have to rinse since I don't like to use heaps of water


----------



## beau jasnos (6/11/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=18

Read the part on bleach. should give you all the info you need


----------



## QldKev (6/11/11)

I did the bleach and vinegar mix for years. Now I use Starsan. A bottle of Starsan lasts a long time and you don't risk funky cold medina flavours. Loose 1 batch from bad flavours with bleach and the Starsan has paid for itself, when you work it our Startsan is only a few cents to sanatise your fermentor, then you pour the mix into a spray bottle to sanatise taps etc before opening them. 

QldKev


----------



## manticle (6/11/11)

I'd second Kev's recommendation. Order a bottle of starsan from grain and grape. The postage to carnegie will cost bugger all. It's just over $30 a bottle if I remember correctly, plus a 50c syringe and a $1.50 spray bottle from the supermarket. Seems like a lot but the dilution rate is 1.5 mL per litre so a little goes a long way. One bottle of very liberally used starsan lasts ages at my place, takes bugger all time to do its work and is super easy to use.

Looks like the above linked article needs editing to include starsan.


----------



## np1962 (6/11/11)

beaujazz82 said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=18
> 
> Read the part on bleach. should give you all the info you need


While I have respect for the original author of the article(as well as the last editor) the amount of bleach quoted is 10-15% more than should be used.
The orginal idea of using it as a no-rinse sanitiser came from an podcast interview with the founder of 5star chemicals who manufacture Starsan.
His actual figure was 1.7ml of bleach, 1.7ml vinegar in 1 litre of water to make a no rinse sanitiser.
The importance of mixing any chemicals to the correct dilution is something some brewers do not pay enough attention to.
Even Starsan and Iodophor need to be rinsed if the mix is too strong.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## WarmBeer (6/11/11)

NigeP62 said:


> His actual figure was 1.7ml of bleach, 1.7ml vinegar in 1 litre of water to make a no rinse sanitiser.


Be _*very, very, very*_ careful with the order in which you mix these together.

Always, always mix the bleach into the water first, give it a good swirl to allow for complete distribution, _*then*_ add the vinegar.

Mixing undiluted bleach and vinegar together will produce chlorine gas, which can kill you.


----------



## Fantoman (6/11/11)

I'd third the recommendation for Starsan... bought a bottle about 3 years ago, and it's nearly run out now, and I bought it at the same time as my keg setup.

Haven't lost a batch to infection since using it (touch wood!)...


----------



## np1962 (6/11/11)

Why, when anyone asks on this forum about using bleach as a sanitiser it always turns into a "don't use that use Starsan" thread.
We all know Starsan, Iodophor and many, many other products are good at what they do but that is not what was asked. :angry:

@Warmbeer. You are correct, I should really have made that point myself. Thank you.


----------



## manticle (6/11/11)

It would be a fair point except the question was answered within 1 post (or two if you include your correction). It's worth pointing out alternatives the OP may not know of or have considered, particularly once the question they've asked has been answered.


----------

